# LED Question - Aqueon Modular Led



## 0828Dawn

I want to remove my 216w T5HO fixture and replace it with a 48" Aqueon Modular Led fixture that I plan on adding two additional led strips to (another Day White in addition to the 1 that it will come with & 1 ColorMax which I'll probably position in the middle of the unit).

I don't have a par meter and of course the mfr. has basically no information regarding the led's so I'm wondering if this fixture will be medium range light on a 90 gallon (24" deep) since I have various plants in the tank and need to know which range I'll be in

Oh, and in case anyone's wondering I'm not adding any Co2 or ferts to this setup...I want to keep it simple.


----------



## 0828Dawn

Here's a few pictures in hopes that someone will provide the info I'm looking for.
I'm thinking I will need a 2nd fixture with the same bulb arrangement for the plants?
Don't really want to add more plants until I figure out where I am light range-wise.


----------



## BV77

We're all in trouble now when you send in pics for Picture of the Month or Photo of the Month.


----------



## 0828Dawn

BV77 said:


> We're all in trouble now when you send in pics for Picture of the Month or Photo of the Month.


Haha! Now you're just sucking up...I've seen some amazing tanks on here already. 

Amazed no one on here has a 24" deep tank and has tried these Aqueon Modular Led lights. Wish I could see a pict of someone that had 2 on their setup with all bulb slots used


----------



## emc7

There's a thread on lights, but the Aqueon LEDs are newer than the chart. http://www.fishforums.com/forum/aqu...edium-high-your-answer-2.html?highlight=light

very pretty, though


----------



## blindkiller85

I don't think he's sucking up really. He's right, we've all seen it and know who we'd vote for. Yes there are some great tanks on here, but haven't seen one like this in a while. 

As far as the 24" deep tanks, haven't seen many people here with them. I know I'll have that once I upgrade, but between laid off and a new job and year end bills and christmas. I'm hoping to scrape it all together to get the tank in feb, build a stand and start loading it up sometime in march~april.


----------



## 0828Dawn

Thanks for the kind words  
It really needs filled in with a few more plants and another two handfuls of neon tetras! I'm a huge fan of the wendtii's, but the pickings are slim around my parts lately and the neon tetras look more like fry than an actual semi-descent sized fish.


If you're on a budget and looking to upgrade your setup I'd buy in pieces (this is pretty much what I did). I have everything bought in advance BEFORE I got the tank.

If you're handy diy will surely help cut your costs for sure (shop light fixtures for lighting, pool filter sand for substrate or even pea gravel, $1per gallon sale for the tank unless you can luck out on CL and get it with a stand and maybe a descent filter, simple diy sponge filter)...you get the idea.


----------



## emc7

I think my deepest tank is a 55 and my brightest has 2 T8s.


----------



## supperfish

I' finding an LED light for my 55 gallon planted tank. I an LED light from this article will boost the plant growth. https://portlandaquarium.net/planted-aquarium-led-light/


----------

